# Internet keeps going off and on Bad Router?



## Delta6326 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello, everyone i must admit I suck when it comes to Networking.

I have a Linksys E3000(11/30/2011 $70 Newegg) and it gets used about 18+ hours a day streaming either you tube or Netflix from everyone here, while people gaming.

The internet will randomly slow up and then my computer will say "no internet" Yellow triangle, then I will go down turn off the router wait a few seconds turn it back on and it will work for X random time. this has been going for about 2 weeks. The E3000 does run warm, it is suspended with nothing under or above it.

 I must add that my ISP charges in 6months intervals and we just sent payment would you think the ISP is doing this to us?

If it it going dead ? what router do you suggested? We have 2 laptops(WiFi one N other G May be getting new laptop with Intel® Centrino® Wireless 2230, 2x2 bgn + Bluetooth), 2 xbox 360, 1 ps3(WiFi), 3 desktops.

A New router needs to have long range as we have a large home with a long layout over 5,000sq/ft+

1 laptop does you tube, the ps3 does gaming and netflix almost all day, my computer light gaming mostly web surfing. others hardly use internet.

We have 1M/512K(normally the internet can maintain this speed) internet Canopy Point-to-Point Secure uses Motorola technology and equipment to provide internet where DSL and cable aren't options. No phone line is required; the link is provided over the 900 or 5.7MHz radio frequency range. An antenna is required on the outside of your building, and is installed by Com-Link technicians.


OK, while typing this I lost internet was doing speedtest, turned router off back on internet started to work again. 
Before reset
Peak was 1.4Mb/s










After reset.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 27, 2013)

Have you did a complete hardware reset on your router?


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 27, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Have you did a complete hardware reset on your router?



I turn it completely off then back on, it has sense then run perfect. or do you mean reset it back to factory default?(I never have really changed anything)


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes that's what I meant. But does it do it only to the one computer? 

Something could be wonky with your drivers if it's just the one. 

If not you need a new router


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 27, 2013)

Happens to everything connected via cable or wifi. Internet broke again this time i held reset for 10sec it reset still no connection. Now using my phone.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 27, 2013)

yah I think you need a new router.

The one I got is an Amped Wireless R20000G (my review here) and it's been awesome for me and none of those wonkies happen. Had it since January as well. It's like 130 some off amazon I think some places got it lower though...


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 27, 2013)

Could be ISP or router tbh.

In the past there have been a few times where my router would randomly end up with a red internet LED.

At ones stage I think it happened for a few days, randomly working and then stopping for an hours or so.
I thought it was the router but it was the ISP.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well I have to say I changed up some settings and its been working good, but I think i might still buy a new router and use my current as backup, any other suggestions? Anyone tried the ASUS?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Netgear Ive had the best experience with


----------



## Jetster (Apr 28, 2013)

Take the router out of the loop and try it. Netgear rocks BTW


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yea I just hooked it up its the router. After reading some reviews I like the Asus Rt-n66u, rt-ac66u or the Netgear R6300. I don't have any AC products so I can't decide if I should future proof or not. Because in 2years I bet routers will be even better.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 28, 2013)

Flash it with DD WRT

http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been rocking Netgear WGR614 v10 for YEARS, and it's great. Gives Me about 45MbsDown , 5Mbs up consistently.  $25-$30 USD.

6 Devices - 5 Wireless, 1 ethernet , 24/7 HEAVY use.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 29, 2013)

I used to have that one and it started to choke when anyone would use p2p apps or stream too much. Still works but the processor isn't fast enough for what we do.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 29, 2013)

I have an E4200 and it has been working great, however it does run really hot and I've heard other people with other Exxxx devices that run not just hot but too hot. It's very possible that your router is overheating. Try putting something under each side of the router to lift it up off whatever surface it is sitting on so air can move under the router. The chassis should have small openings on the bottom for air to move.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 29, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I have an E4200 and it has been working great, however it does run really hot and I've heard other people with other Exxxx devices that run not just hot but too hot. It's very possible that your router is overheating. Try putting something under each side of the router to lift it up off whatever surface it is sitting on so air can move under the router. The chassis should have small openings on the bottom for air to move.



Like I said in OP, my router has nothing around it, its setup so its edge sit on a trash can so air can go underneath it, I wish I could hook up a case fan, because it does get hot.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 29, 2013)

I have an e4200 and it's by far my favorite, i'm a soho network guy and deal with different consumer wifi routers all the time. It does sound like your specific router has issues, but don't let that turn you away from the brand. I have noticed the heat on mine, but nowhere near concerning levels and I do some decent throughput.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 2, 2013)

Grabbed an ac66u myself, with the 10% off Newegg is running its about the same price as the n66u. If you havent made a choice in a few days Ill pm you with how I feel about it.


----------



## drdeathx (May 2, 2013)

Did you try updating the firmware?


----------



## Delta6326 (May 2, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> Having a similar issue so I grabbed an ac66u myself, with the 10% off Newegg is running its about the same price as the n66u. If you havent made a choice in a few days Ill pm you with how I feel about it.



Yea thats a good deal, I haven't decided yet. Ever sense I messed with some settings I haven't had any problems.


----------

